# Tasting wheel results



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

Im really sorry if this seems really dumb but does anyone know of a place where there are completed tasting wheels on different coffees. Like the picture









As trying to learn as much as possible id like to be able to compare the results i get with what professionals have come out with. I seem to have a massive problems with taste and smell or the lack of (thats another story from long ago)

So im trying my best to try train the palette and smell over again.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure that there is a standardised chart like the one in your photo...even if there was, trying to rate 16 attributes if you feel you are starting from scratch, seems a little intimidating?

I'd start simple, is the coffee 'nice/neutral/nasty', then maybe expand to 'very nice/quite nice/neutral/quite unpleasant/very unpleasant'?

Don't think too much about how it compares to other coffee, look at it from scratch - if it wasn't coffee would you still drink it for the taste?

If there are things you do/don't like, try and identify why. Is there bitterness (bitter beer/tonic water/burnt toast) that has you reaching for the sugar? Are there sour/tangy/unripe fruit/pith flavours? Is there any sweetness?

If you can pick up anything, does it remind you of anything? E.g. a bitterness like dark chocolate, or a sweetness like treacle, is any sourness sharp/tart like unsweetened citrus, cox apples, sherbet or, is it more gentle like white grape/melon? Does it in any way reflect the roaster's notes?

Be sure to taste the coffee as it cools right down.

It may be useful to take 2 different coffees, brew up 3x small French presses/or cups. Measure out the coffee, add a measured weight of boiling water (same for each, maybe start around 60g/L), cover & leave for 20min, skim/pour off the surface oil & scum & taste. Make 2 brews of one coffee, the 3rd of another, maybe a family member can switch them about for you without you seeing which is which. Can you pick out the odd man? If so, what is different about it?

Brewing coffees that others here are also brewing, or that you can taste in a local café, my be helpful too.

It is most important that, after the trouble you are taking to make your own coffee, that you like & enjoy it...& that hopefully you can repeat good cups. Analysing every nuance might be secondary & frankly someone is supposed to have done this before the coffee even arrived with you. Consolidating the cup in your hand with their description is a good start.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks @MWJB 

Im certainly trying anything and everything to try and train the palette up im just struggling a tad. I was looking at tasting wheels was purely to familiarise myself with the methods and if what I was tasting was in the ball park.

At the moment I have a monsoon Malabar, a Costa Rica SHB, Colombian decaf blend, a panama SHB and a Zimbabwe that im roasting all with different tastes and attributes as you would expect so would like to see if I kind of came through on some of it.

I tried the monsoon as an espresso earlier on and found it massive in body but had very much a sour kick on it, no spice what so ever but the GF said the kitchen smelt really spicy and kind of smokey like tobacco. she hates coffee but she picked it up as i was brewing it and I couldn't at all so....., I know roasting it has a massive effect on the flavours and smells etc

im sure at the courses I have booked for the new year (sensory and roastery) will help massively just wanted to get a head start


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ben, hows it going. hope you had a good christmas!

Im roasting the same Malabar as you and i found i had to go much finer on the grind compared to other coffees. Im roasting just into second crack. Using my original grind setting it was a little under extracted until i went much finer. im getting a decent shot now that i would describe as heavy, earthy and a little smokey aftertaste. i like it in a cappa or flat 

We can still do a bean swap in the new year if you're up for it? all the best buddy.


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey @Robbo im all good thank you. How is life now your a married man







? Iv had a lovely chtistmas! Hows yours been? I have found it needs a finer grind to get the better side of it out but it was more the different tastes i was struggling but it sound like it may be what your tasting so that'll do for me lol bean sounds good to me fella you just let me know when and how much and we'll get it done


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are you roasting on ?


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hottop B


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

New tasting wheel mentioned in latest Barista Hustle newsletter

Full article


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> New tasting wheel mentioned in latest Barista Hustle newsletter
> 
> Full article


Thanks double shot quite the interesting read on the bus this morning ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome.


----------

